# #5 Bock nibs and feeds



## babyblues (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a couple #5 Bock nibs with feeds and holders. After fabricating the part these thread into, I discovered that the piston converter I had from a Jr. Gent didn't fit into the feed. It was way too loose and just fell out. Is there a specific converter that does fit these feeds?


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm ... your use of the word "into" is confusing me a little.

Typically the hole in the middle of a cartridge/converter fits ONTO a spigot that pokes out the back of the housing.

Can you post a photo of the pieces (nib, feed, housing) that you're using?


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 23, 2015)

I only did two sections for the bock, but I also found it did not fit tight on the feed. I found that I had to size the rear hole of the section to fit, and snugly hole the converter. It was also dependent on the converter you used. I fit mine for the Schmidt K5, but then it was to loose for the inexpensive kit converters.


----------



## jj9ball (Apr 23, 2015)

In my experience you always have to size your hole according to the converter pump you are using.  They all seem to be slightly different in size and you want a good friction fit.  If you want to avoid all the mess use a k6 converter that is threaded.  It takes the guess work out of fitting the converter.  I hope this helps.  If you want to figure out how big of a hole to make use a calipers to find the EXACT size of the converter.  This is where it helps to get down to within a thousandth or two.  From here I individually measure my drill bits with the caliper.  I pick the closest size that is too small.  Drill on scrap first to test.   If it doesn't fit go one size bigger.  This is where it helps to have a full set of metric and lettered bits.  Each step will only be 10 or 15 thousanths.  Just remember if a bit measures .367 it will probably drill a .375 hole.  There will always be runout to be aware of.  I hope this helps.


----------



## babyblues (Apr 23, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Typically the hole in the middle of a cartridge/converter fits ONTO a spigot that pokes out the back of the housing.



That's what I meant.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 23, 2015)

babyblues said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > Typically the hole in the middle of a cartridge/converter fits ONTO a spigot that pokes out the back of the housing.
> ...



In that case, Jeff and Darrin have good answers to your question, I can't think of anything to add to what they've said.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 23, 2015)

jj9ball said:


> If you want to avoid all the mess use a k6 converter that is threaded.  It takes the guess work out of fitting the converter.



Jeff, I've been meaning to ask you for a while -- what tap is needed to cut threads for the K6 converters? (And if it's non-standard, do you know of a source for them?)

Thanks!


----------



## Charlie69 (Apr 24, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> -- what tap is needed to cut threads for the K6 converters?
> Thanks!



Tap/Dies-M7.4 & M7.5


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 24, 2015)

Charlie69 said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > -- what tap is needed to cut threads for the K6 converters?
> ...



Aha! Thank you :biggrin:


----------

